# EGR valve



## mattwarner (Apr 2, 2007)

Anyone know what effect a faulty one has on the running of the engine?


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

It recirculates part of the exaust gas to be burnt again thus reducing the emissions a bit more. It can cause rough idling and bucking on acceleration, pinging and knocking where the bores/pistons get too hot. It think (not positive tho) it could possibly cause your turbo to seize as the exhaust gas temperature could get too high if the egr fails [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## mattwarner (Apr 2, 2007)

Its being replaced this weekend!! maybe this is whats been causing an intermittant stutter on acceleration?!


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

mattwarner said:


> Its being replaced this weekend!! maybe this is whats been causing an intermittant stutter on acceleration?!


Have you had it vagcom'd to identify it as it may be a faulty maf or coil pack? If you know its the EGR then I personally wouldn't drive it til its fixed


----------



## El Greco (Mar 9, 2006)

The EGR valve went on our freelander. caused excess pressure in the bottom end of the engine which in turn destroyed the turbo oil seals (new turbo required). DON'T drive it and get it sorted ASAP or it will cost you big time!
Cheers
Tom


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

El Greco said:


> The EGR valve went on our freelander. caused excess pressure in the bottom end of the engine which in turn destroyed the turbo oil seals (new turbo required). DON'T drive it and get it sorted ASAP or it will cost you big time!
> Cheers
> Tom


I'm glad you confirmed that as I thought the same just wasn't positive.

Do not drive it until its fixed if it is def the EGR


----------



## freegeek (Aug 26, 2005)

What valve is it that you are taking about, I didn't think that the TT had any exhaust gas recirculation.


----------



## freegeek (Aug 26, 2005)

Here is a diagram of the BAM gas flow.


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

You may be right there I assumed it had one as I'm sure other Audi cars have or have had them.


----------



## goodbrand (Mar 19, 2007)

Its probably the MAF or coil pack...

I'm pretty sure there is no EGR on the BAM engine...


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

I'm pretty sure you only get a EGR valve on diesel's engines i thought. :?


----------



## mattwarner (Apr 2, 2007)

I think its also known as the combi valve? (goldy round valve on right had side of engine) garage referred to it as an EGR valve. :?


----------



## freegeek (Aug 26, 2005)

That is not an EGR, you can see the airflow on the diagram, it is used to feed fresh air into the exhaust during warm up to quickly heat the CAT so as to reduce emmissions.


----------

